# Best Cajun Seasoning for shrimp or crab boil?



## althekillr (Dec 15, 2004)

a local restaurant called Boiling Crab has a pretty good crab and shrimp boil. I figure instead of paying $35 bucks for a crab I'll buy a $5 one and do it at home. They said the use Ragin Cajun, and they serve it in a platic bag filled with cajun sauce that inclues butter, lemon, garlic, and not sure about any other stuff. Anyone else have good reccomendations and/or links for where to purchase online. And or any good recipes for crab/shrimp boil techniques or recipes

Thanks.


----------



## jmcrawf1 (May 2, 2007)

althekillr said:


> a local restaurant called Boiling Crab has a pretty good crab and shrimp boil. I figure instead of paying $35 bucks for a crab I'll buy a $5 one and do it at home. They said the use Ragin Cajun, and they serve it in a platic bag filled with cajun sauce that inclues butter, lemon, garlic, and not sure about any other stuff. Anyone else have good reccomendations and/or links for where to purchase online. And or any good recipes for crab/shrimp boil techniques or recipes
> 
> Thanks.


PM me your addy...... I'll fix you up


----------



## Volt (Jan 6, 2008)

Yea, Joel will "hook" you up with the good stuff from the land of good eats! I did see some mudbugs being served the other day locally, just couldn't bring myself to order them. Only thing worse than none, is mudbugs done bad.


----------



## jmcrawf1 (May 2, 2007)

Volt said:


> Yea, Joel will "hook" you up with the good stuff from the land of good eats! I did see some mudbugs being served the other day locally, just couldn't bring myself to order them. Only thing worse than none, is mudbugs done bad.


Man, you are right about that. I'd rather not have 'em than to have some of the sad excuses i've ran into.


----------



## galaga (Sep 18, 2003)

Let me throw a little a little discussion in the mix:

Zatarain's Home Page .....

Old Bay's Home Page .....


----------



## Mark C (Sep 19, 2007)

galaga said:


> Old Bay's Home Page .....


That's really all you need to know (bit of sea salt mixed in is good). And forget the whole 'boiling' thing, crabs are meant to be steamed (with beer)! You want to cook a mudbug, ask a cajun, want to cook a crab? Ask a Marylander


----------



## Volt (Jan 6, 2008)

The few times I have tried rookie bugs they have been way over done to the point of rubber or breaking apart soft. Either way - nasty.



jmcrawf1 said:


> Man, you are right about that. I'd rather not have 'em than to have some of the sad excuses i've ran into.


----------



## Volt (Jan 6, 2008)

No arguement on this post. Now shrimps/oysters might be a place to argue! Crabs are ok, but not the highest on my list.



Mark C said:


> That's really all you need to know (bit of sea salt mixed in is good). And forget the whole 'boiling' thing, crabs are meant to be steamed (with beer)! You want to cook a mudbug, ask a cajun, want to cook a crab? Ask a Marylander


----------



## jaharr (Sep 13, 2007)

Zatarain's -- use the bag AND the liquid together.


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

Tony Chachere's Cajun/Creole Seasoning.

Those in the know.... know what I mean :tu


----------



## silversvt01 (Mar 7, 2008)

LasciviousXXX said:


> Tony Chachere's Cajun/Creole Seasoning.
> 
> Those in the know.... know what I mean :tu


:tpd: Tony's is the best.

Danny


----------



## Volt (Jan 6, 2008)

Tony's is a good commercial brand. I prefer Emeril's shake a bit better. If you really want to try some good seasoning bags, set up a trade with some of the SLC. There are some off the wall, very small sesoning brands that are good. Almost like trying different cigars. Some are mild, some will make it like a volcanoe!

Can I share a few thoughts an the "Cajun" spices:

#1 - Texas Pete and Crystal *do not* constitute "hot sauce". They are way over sugared and too sweet.

#2 - If it originates from Avery Island - it has to be good. That would be the home of Tobassco to the unknowing. :tu

#3 - Same goes for New Iberia - Louisiana Hot sauce - yummie, many flavors.

#4 - "Hot" does not mean Cajun. If all it does is burn the tounge and mouth, then that just means it's hot. There are some awesome foods that are Southern/Cajun/Creole that are not hot, but are spicey. One example would be a gumbo. Two types I'm familiar with are okra based gumbo (has to be done just right or will be slimey) and file gumbo. Depending on your taste, a little file can go a long ways, but adds a great spice to the dish.


----------



## jmcrawf1 (May 2, 2007)

Volt said:


> Tony's is a good commercial brand. I prefer Emeril's shake a bit better. If you really want to try some good seasoning bags, set up a trade with some of the SLC. There are some off the wall, very small sesoning brands that are good. Almost like trying different cigars. Some are mild, some will make it like a volcanoe!
> 
> Can I share a few thoughts an the "Cajun" spices:
> 
> ...


This man speaks the troof :tpd:

Come to think of it, it might be time to induct you into the SLC crew


----------



## althekillr (Dec 15, 2004)

> PM me your addy...... I'll fix you up


awesome, lets do a trade. pm sent!

thanks for the input guys. :tu


----------



## Volt (Jan 6, 2008)

Born and raised there my friend. Although Alexandria is really mid LA. It's where my heart is! It's one of the most unique places I have lived and after 20 years in Uncle Sam's canoe club, I have been around.



jmcrawf1 said:


> This man speaks the troof :tpd:
> 
> Come to think of it, it might be time to induct you into the SLC crew


----------



## jmcrawf1 (May 2, 2007)

Volt said:


> Born and raised there my friend. Although Alexandria is really mid LA. It's where my heart is! It's one of the most unique places I have lived and after 20 years in Uncle Sam's canoe club, I have been around.


Alexandria?!? Man that's practically mississippi.........:bn


----------



## Volt (Jan 6, 2008)

Get a map you poor lost soul. It's dead center  Born in ******* country though, Shreveport.


----------



## rwhit37 (Mar 3, 2008)

Problem solved:tu


----------



## althekillr (Dec 15, 2004)

> Zatarain's -- use the bag AND the liquid together.


sorry, I'm a newbie to this. Not sure what you mean, is it a "boil in a bag" type thing? thanks.


----------



## rwhit37 (Mar 3, 2008)

althekillr said:


> sorry, I'm a newbie to this. Not sure what you mean, is it a "boil in a bag" type thing? thanks.


"boil in a bag"- you can buy the seasoning in pouches which makes it easier to control how spicy the food is. The seasoning also comes in a big gallon container and you can put however much you would like in there. I put the whole gallon and then some in there for 1 sack of crawfish along with 3/4 of a bottle of crab boil amongst over things The real spice(heat wise) comes from crab boil. Its a very concentrated liquid. Very good stuff!

Don't worry brother you are in for a treat:tu


----------



## Wharf Rat (Sep 17, 2007)

althekillr said:


> a local restaurant called Boiling Crab has a pretty good crab and shrimp boil. I figure instead of paying $35 bucks for a crab I'll buy a $5 one and do it at home. They said the use Ragin Cajun, and they serve it in a platic bag filled with cajun sauce that inclues butter, lemon, garlic, and not sure about any other stuff. Anyone else have good reccomendations and/or links for where to purchase online. And or any good recipes for crab/shrimp boil techniques or recipes
> 
> Thanks.


I like the Cajun spice available at penzeys.com. They have some B&M stores as well.

Bob


----------



## The Korean (Feb 23, 2007)

You know what I think the South Louisiana BOTL's should do....

Put together a picture editorial on how to properly boil seafood

That means we'd have to do a live test run,and take the pics at different stages of the process, maybe a stick before they are ready and after the feast.

Any thoughts????


----------



## Volt (Jan 6, 2008)

The Korean said:


> You know what I think the South Louisiana BOTL's should do....
> 
> Put together a picture editorial on how to properly boil seafood
> 
> ...


Yea, that would be pretty damn cruel!


----------



## rwhit37 (Mar 3, 2008)

The Korean said:


> You know what I think the South Louisiana BOTL's should do....
> 
> Put together a picture editorial on how to properly boil seafood
> 
> ...


Let me know when! I think we can pull about 10 guys together for that. 3-4 sacks of crawfish.

btw Volt you are more than welcome to join us. Don't worry I'll take care of you


----------



## Volt (Jan 6, 2008)

Dude, your lucky your only 1144 miles away. 1100 miles and I'd be on the way to accept that invite. Just a tad long for a weekend run.


----------



## The Korean (Feb 23, 2007)

rwhit37 said:


> Let me know when! I think we can pull about 10 guys together for that. 3-4 sacks of crawfish.
> 
> btw Volt you are more than welcome to join us. Don't worry I'll take care of you


I have a one pot/boiler set-up, I had a sweet set up a couple years ago, but I think one of the mover's have it now. I have been meaning to get another. The next few weekends are not good for me, but after that, I wouldn't have an issue having it at my house it we could get it together.
This would be for educational purposes only.......


----------



## rwhit37 (Mar 3, 2008)

Volt said:


> Dude, your lucky your only 1144 miles away. 1100 miles and I'd be on the way to accept that invite. Just a tad long for a weekend run.


I will meet you 44 miles out and your can put your motorcycle on my trailer and I will drive you the last 44 miles



The Korean;1637772 The next few weekends are not good for me said:


> Sounds good! keep us posted!
> 
> Strictly for educational purposes only:tpd:


----------



## novasurf (Feb 20, 2007)

Please educate me. 
To make a Cajun seasoning for shrimp would mean the main ingredients are:


----------



## jmcrawf1 (May 2, 2007)

novasurf said:


> Please educate me.
> To make a Cajun seasoning for shrimp would mean the main ingredients are:


Mostly salt and cayenne pepper and other stuff.....usually it's pre mixed....


----------



## Mark C (Sep 19, 2007)

Y'all are makin' me hungry and it ain't even 11am yet. So how many of those little critters do you need to make a meal? Any thoughts on this: http://www.cajun-shop.com/Merchant2/merchant.mvc?Screen=CTGY&Category_Code=CR?


----------



## rwhit37 (Mar 3, 2008)

Volt said:


> Yea, Joel will "hook" you up with the good stuff from the land of good eats! I did see some mudbugs being served the other day locally, just couldn't bring myself to order them. Only thing worse than none, is mudbugs done bad.





jmcrawf1 said:


> Man, you are right about that. I'd rather not have 'em than to have some of the sad excuses i've ran into.





Mark C said:


> Y'all are makin' me hungry and it ain't even 11am yet. So how many of those little critters do you need to make a meal? Any thoughts on this: http://www.cajun-shop.com/Merchant2/merchant.mvc?Screen=CTGY&Category_Code=CR?


:tpd:


----------



## galaga (Sep 18, 2003)

novasurf said:


> Please educate me.
> To make a Cajun seasoning for shrimp would mean the main ingredients are:


 From recipezar: 
Ingredients
# 4 tablespoons celery powder
# 3 tablespoons cayenne pepper
# 2 tablespoons dry mustard
# 1 tablespoon mace
# 1 tablespoon powdered ginger
# 2 tablespoons paprika
# 3 tablespoons bay leaf powder
# 2 1/2 teaspoons ground coriander

But every one I know would just use the prepared mix.


----------



## novasurf (Feb 20, 2007)

Thanks G!


----------



## jmcrawf1 (May 2, 2007)

novasurf said:


> Thanks G!


I found my recipe Mr. Norman.

10 tablespoons salt
5 tablespoons red cayenne pepper
1-1/4 tablespoon black or white pepper
1-1/2 tablespoon garlic powder
1-1/2 tablespoon onion powder
1-3/4 tablespoon paprika

Squeeze a little lemon and butter on em and your good to go....:tu


----------



## Volt (Jan 6, 2008)

Sounds tasty - that ought to get the heart pumping and clearing out the fatty deposits.



jmcrawf1 said:


> I found my recipe Mr. Norman.
> 
> 10 tablespoons salt
> 5 tablespoons red cayenne pepper
> ...


----------



## Gambit (Apr 4, 2008)




----------



## Mark C (Sep 19, 2007)

I gotta stop reading this forum before lunch...


----------



## Volt (Jan 6, 2008)

Ok, where's the red potatoes, the corn on the cob, lemons, onions, celery,
garlic buds..... That pot is looking good but seems to be missing a
few ingrediants.



Gambit said:


>


----------



## jmcrawf1 (May 2, 2007)

Volt said:


> Ok, where's the red potatoes, the corn on the cob, lemons, onions, celery,
> garlic buds..... That pot is looking good but seems to be missing a
> few ingrediants.


Don't forget the sausage......


----------



## jaharr (Sep 13, 2007)

jmcrawf1 said:


> Don't forget the sausage......


Andouille!!!


----------



## Gambit (Apr 4, 2008)

Volt said:


> Ok, where's the red potatoes, the corn on the cob, lemons, onions, celery,
> garlic buds..... That pot is looking good but seems to be missing a
> few ingrediants.


I've been doing the potatoes, onions and corn in a net bag (in the pot) since they don't cook for the same length of time as the crawfish. After the first batch the bag goes back in the pot with the next batch, and so on, until done. Then I start another bag.


----------



## macjoe53 (Jul 8, 2007)

Gambit said:


> I've been doing the potatoes, onions and corn in a net bag (in the pot) since they don't cook for the same length of time as the crawfish. After the first batch the bag goes back in the pot with the next batch, and so on, until done. Then I start another bag.


We had some non-seafood lovers showing up at the last boil we did so I started the water and the seasoning and did some potatoes, onions, celery, garlic, smoked sausage, hot dogs and some boneless/skinless chicken breasts first. They were very appreciative of the flavors imparted to the chicken.

It didn't hurt the flavor of the crawfish and shrimp either.


----------



## Jbailey (Nov 9, 2006)

Volt said:


> #2 - If it originates from Avery Island - it has to be good. That would be the home of Tobassco to the unknowing. :tu


A friend from the shop and a botl here got be a bottle of this stuff. Looking for some good ideas.


----------



## Volt (Jan 6, 2008)

macjoe53 said:


> We had some *non-seafood *lovers showing up at the last boil we did so I started the water and the seasoning and did some potatoes, onions, celery, garlic, smoked sausage, hot dogs and some boneless/skinless chicken breasts first. They were very appreciative of the flavors imparted to the chicken.
> 
> It didn't hurt the flavor of the crawfish and shrimp either.


Just tell'm, mud bugs aint seafood!


----------



## Volt (Jan 6, 2008)

Jbailey said:


> A friend from the shop and a botl here got be a bottle of this stuff. Looking for some good ideas.


Ideas for Tobasco - it boogles the mind.

1. Greasy diner breakfast - hit the eggs with it.
2. I hit a bowl of stew with a few shots.
3. I've been know to spice up my grits or hash browns ....
4. Just about any food....

Seriously I grew up with it. It's almost like salt and pepper, for me just about good on anything along the lines of a soup/bisque/gumbo/most any potatoes, etc. Play with it a bit and see how it goes.


----------



## rwhit37 (Mar 3, 2008)

Volt said:


> Ideas for Tobasco - it boogles the mind.
> 
> 4. Just about any food....
> 
> Play with it a bit and see how it goes.


You're right:tu

If you eat it, put Tobasco on it!


----------



## macjoe53 (Jul 8, 2007)

Volt said:


> Just tell'm, mud bugs aint seafood!


They were from the north and though "crayfish" were only good for fish bait. I tried to explain that they were crawfish and you eat them but they wouldn't listen...


----------



## Volt (Jan 6, 2008)

Poor ignorant souls, the more for you I guess.


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

Awwww man, Colossal Shrimp just went on sale here. 6-8 ct shrimp 

We bought almost 10 lbs :ss


----------



## rwhit37 (Mar 3, 2008)

LasciviousXXX said:


> Awwww man, Colossal Shrimp just went on sale here. 6-8 ct shrimp
> 
> We bought almost 10 lbs :ss


Colossal shrimp???? 6-8ct??? What are they imitation lobsters?:tu

I would say pass on those aliens. They wouldn't be worth a sh!t. IMO. Very fishy taste. I would say they would be more closely related to prawns and fished in cold water. Just my :2

Biggest I eat are 28-34 count.


----------



## jmcrawf1 (May 2, 2007)

rwhit37 said:


> Colossal shrimp???? 6-8ct??? What are they imitation lobsters?:tu
> 
> I would say pass on those aliens. They wouldn't be worth a sh!t. IMO. Very fishy taste. I would say they would be more closely related to prawns and fished in cold water. Just my :2
> 
> Biggest I eat are 28-34 count.


Lol @ aliens......:r


----------



## Gambit (Apr 4, 2008)

Jbailey said:


> A friend from the shop and a botl here got be a bottle of this stuff. Looking for some good ideas.


Try it in a bloody mary. uummmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## rizzle (Mar 4, 2008)

rwhit37 said:


> Colossal shrimp???? 6-8ct??? What are they imitation lobsters?:tu
> 
> I would say pass on those aliens. They wouldn't be worth a sh!t. IMO. Very fishy taste. I would say they would be more closely related to *prawns* and fished in cold water. Just my :2
> 
> Biggest I eat are 28-34 count.


First thing that came to my mind too.


----------

